# Eggplant-Artichoke Savarin



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been hanging onto this recipe for a special occasion appy, and forgot all about it. There's another part to it (if I can read my notes) for the tomato sauce mixed with sour cream (from memory). It should make about 10 servings as an appy when the ring is sliced, but I thought it might be served with the Capellini Flan recipe I posted as a main dish. Always welcome new ideas from the members here.

Eggplant-Artichoke Savarin

2 small eggplant, peeled 
5 eggs 
3/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs 
1 cup fresh-grated Parmesan cheese 
1/3 cup olive oil 
2 pkg. (9 oz. each) frozen artichoke hearts 
1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup chopped parsley 
3 oz. prosciutto, chopped 
2 1/2 cups tomato sauce 

Spray 6-7 cup ring mold with nonstick cooking spray. Cut eggplants lengthwise in 1/4" thick slices. Reserve 10 slices & coarsely chop remainder.

Beat 2 eggs in pie plate with fork until mixed; set aside. On waxed paper, combine 1/2 cup breadcrumbs with 1/4 cup cheese; dip eggplant slices into eggs, drain off excess, then into bread crumbs. Shake off excess; set aside. 

Heat 2 tbl. oil in skillet. Cook eggplant slices until golden on both sides. Arrange fried eggplant slices crosswise overlapping slightly in prepared mold so there are no gaps; set aside. In skillet in remaining oil saute chopped eggplant until tender, about 5 mins; set aside. Cook artichoke hearts according to pkg, cut each heart in half; set aside. 

Beat remaining eggs in bowl until mixed; add mayo, parsley, prosciutto, remaining bread crumbs & cheese, sauteed eggplant, artichokes & 1/4 tsp pepper; stir until well mixed. Spoon mixture into eggplant-lined mold, patting down firmly with hand. Place mold in small roasting pan; set pan in oven. Pour enough boiling water into pan to come half up side of mold. Cover mold loosely with foil; bake 45 mins or until filling sets. 

Heat tomato sauce. Invert ring mold onto serving platter. Put tomto sauce in a small bowl in the center of the ring or pass tomato sauce separately.


----------



## QSis (Nov 6, 2005)

mish, this looks intriguing.  I love everything in it and would like to try it.  Have you made it?

What is a ring mold? Is it as large as a bundt pan?  If so, it would take more than 2 eggplants, sliced lengthwise, 1/4 inch thick, overlapping to cover that.

I would love to discuss details with you, so if you have made this, please email me, lest we bore everyone else.  

Thanks!

Lee


----------

